# Hair follicle testing the new norm?



## kahmodo (Jan 24, 2013)

Most engineering roles require a drug screening before employment. I have only experienced urine testing, but have heard an increasing number of comments about hair follicle testing. Is this the new norm?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 24, 2013)

You seem to be worried about this...you've posted in two threads about it recently.


----------



## The Car (Jan 24, 2013)

kahmodo said:


> Most engineering roles require a drug screening before employment. I have only experienced urine testing, but have heard an increasing number of comments about hair follicle testing. Is this the new norm?






Do you have to pee on your head to do this?

Udden, udden


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> You seem to be worried about this...you've posted in two threads about it recently.




My thoughts exactly. LOL


----------



## frazil (Jan 24, 2013)

WWLD?







DENY! DENY! DENY!


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any workplace with drug policy can test using whatever method they want. Urine is the fastest and cheapest, though hair provides a longer term analysis.

With some jobs and or geographical locations, they may have real concerns.

If you don't do drugs you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 24, 2013)

To be honest, what does it matter what type of drug testing they do? I understand that some folks out there like to use some illegal substances, but you should realize that they are illegal and you take a risk by doing so. If you are concerned about what test method is being used, then maybe you should just quit doing whatever it is that you are doing that would disqualify you from getting the job. :2cents:


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope they take from the back. I'm trying to hold on to as many up front as possible.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think they would use back hair for drug testing.


----------

